# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Seutualueen liikenne 05-06

## Kinmo

Paunu lisää joitain yksittäisiä vuoroja Pirkkalan lentoasemalle ja Kangasalla on luvassa uusia yhteyksiä Ruutanan ja Sahalahden suuntaan. 
Kangasala-Valkeakoski on puolestaan supistusten piirissä. 

Nokialla jatketaan Tervasuo-yhteyksien ylläpitoa yhteistyöakselilla Paunu-LAOY ja Paunun V-reitti Nokialla kokee pienen reittimuutoksen lokakuussa.

----------


## killerpop

Kangasala-Valkeakoski vuorojen määrä ei kuitenkaan tiettävästi muutu, vaan vuoroja alkaisi ajamaan Helmikkala. 

Nuo Ruutanan lisäykset näyttää kutakuinkin tältä:


```
17&#58;50 19&#58;50 Kangasala
18&#58;10 20&#58;10 Ruutana
18&#58;25 20&#58;25 Perälä th

18&#58;25 20&#58;25 Perälä th
18&#58;40 20&#58;40 Ruutana
19&#58;00 21&#58;00 Kangasala
```

Näissä kahdessa kirjoittamassani Kangasala-Ruutana-Kangasala vuorossa on lisähuomautuksena: "Vuoron aikataulu voimassa 31.12.2005 asti"

20:25 Perälä th:sta lähtevästä vuorosta on ainakin teoreettinen vaihto Ruutanassa 20:40 aikoihin Tampereelle lähtevään vuoroon. Molempiin suuntiin sitten vaihtoja järkkääntyy paremmin Kangasalan keskustassa.

Tampere-Pikonlinna yhteyksiin tulee mielenkiintoinen lisä, kun 14:15 Keskustorilta linjan 95 vuoro Tre-Ruutana-Kangasala-Pikkolan koulu poikkeaa myös Pikonlinnassa, aika 15:05

Reittimuutoksiakin luvassa. Jo kesäkuun alusta nuo muutama kesäaikaan ajettava linjan 65 vuoro siirty Partolassa käyttään Kenkätietä ja syysliikenteen alettua loputkin vuorot, lisäksi myös Toiviossa käyvät bussit linjalla 62

----------


## killerpop

Kangasala-Valkeakoski vuorojen myötä Helmikkalalle tuli yhden auton lisätarve ja tähän tarkoitukseen on ostettu ex Korsisaari #2 ZAP-802 Setra S210HD.

----------

